# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  I received a call today from my most significant other.  It went like this, "I am serious about joining Claire and her husband in Paris for New Year's"  We will do whatever we have to.  I really want

## goldold25

I received a call today from my most significant other.  It went like this, "I am serious about joining Claire and her husband in Paris for New Year's"  We will do whatever we have to.  I really want to do this so please research it and we'll figure it out."  

Therefore, I am soliciting information and experiences about Paris over New Years.  I've done New York and experience Westport every year.  Because of those experiences I consider New Years Eve amatuer night. (In a very far ago lifetime I was a cop in New York City and absolutely dreaded New Year's Eve and St. Patricks Day) I prefer to hit the sack immediately after the ball.  But the love of my life has spoken and I am requesting assistance.

----------


## MIke R

My wife did it one year and and she enjoyed it although she said it was pretty mobbed...she spent most of the evening on the Champs Elysees....said it was fun and not as insane as Times Square appears to be

----------


## GayleR

What a wonderful idea! I would book a Paris Perfect apartment www.parisperfect.com because every one of their lovely renovated gems has a view of the Eiffel and you can enjoy a wonderful dinner, and the pleasure of shopping for it, if you enjoy that sort of thing, and then view the light show and fireworks with your own champagne and without the maddening crowds, if that's your preference. Or you can go out for a lovely dinner, a bit of crowd frivolity and then head back to your apartment for  the finale. Bonne annee!

----------


## goldold25

Nothing is as crazy as NYC and a more mature celebration would be welcomed.  I will check out the apartment thing. That sounds a bit better than hotels but I understand from both this site and others that the smaller boutique type hotels abound so I guess either could be fun.  Thanks for your replies.  She has an idea in her mind and travels to Paris a few times each year on business so she is familiar with what may be available.  Again, she has this picture in her mind and I believe I must interpret it correctly.

----------


## MIke R

one of my ex players plays professionally in Paris, works at the American Embassy in Paris and would be more then happy to provide me with good leads if you dont find anything you like...just drop me a PM if you want me to contact him

----------


## goldold25

Very kind of you, I'll keep in touch.  What ever happened to Joe Dudek, the Heisman guy from PSC days?

----------


## MIke R

last I heard after his stint with the Broncos he went to work for Coors and now works for LaBatts......

----------


## nnoska

so how was it, please tell us the details, i have spent new years in florence, rome and venice and all were a blast, i might do paris next year.

----------

